# Advice for first time showing



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

I began showing in a similar circumstance. If you are only doing w/t/c don't worry about no stirrups. This is usually an equitation/medals test. A few pointers for flat classes:

Try to keep your distance from other horses during a flat class, especially if there is a red ribbon in the tail.
When doing a hunter class, try to make your horse/pony look easy to ride. It is ok if your rains are looser, but keep your horse collected and marching.
Use the quarter lines so your the judge can see your adorable horse! 
Bring extra EVERYTHING, you never know what you will need once you are at a show.
Bring a lot of grooming supplies(brushes, showsheen, shampoo, sponges, buckets, towels,etc.)
Most importantly SMILE & HAVE FUN  The judge, your trainer, and everyone else want to see you happy.


Hope that these help! :lol:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

blossom856 said:


> But is there anything that they'll throw in there to test you like posting without stirrups or...........whatever else it is they might ask you to do. I don't even know, lol.


:twisted: *Hack offs* :twisted: 

But they're rare.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

tim said:


> blossom856 said:
> 
> 
> > But is there anything that they'll throw in there to test you like posting without stirrups or...........whatever else it is they might ask you to do. I don't even know, lol.
> ...


That's evil.lol. If you're familiar with the paint or quarter horse shows there's a class called hunt seat equiation. You'll have to do a pattern and sometimes you will have to drop your stirrups. Then after that you will do rail work like hunter under saddle.Heck hunt seat equitation is even in hunter shows."shut up Chelsea you don't know what you're talking about."lol. Just explaining showing is hard to do. For my advice spectate one of the shows in your area.


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

just wondering what is a hack off


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

HrsGrl323 said:


> just wondering what is a hack off


 A very bad person.lol :twisted:


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

Depending on what type of show it is, the craziest thing they'll ask for outside of w/t/c is a sitting trot. If you are riding in a breed show or 4-H show, equitation classes typically have a pattern that is posted ahead of time for you to memorize. It can include transitions (walk at this cone, stop at this cone, trot a circle at this cone, canter on a specific lead, figure 8, etc). They aren't anything too crazy. Do keep in mind that during flat work you will have to transition to a canter from a walk, not from a trot.

Outside of all of the good riding technique already instilled in your head, there is one important key: always know where the judge is and make sure you get seen. Always try to be one of the first horses in the ring, and enter at your best gait.This is a great way to get noticed before the class technically begins. If your horse has a great trot, enter at a trot. Be sure to come back to a walk when it looks like all the entrants are in the ring. Don't get bunched in with other horses. It's ok to cut across the ring or circle to get a spot on the rail by yourself. At the only A-rated show I competed in, I pinned in a flat class of 38 horses because I knew where the judge was and was able to get by myself and get noticed. 

Practice standing still! When you line up for the results at the end, you want your horse to stand square (all four legs even) and alert. Don't give him a loose rein or let him drop his head and sit in the very best form you can must. 

Make sure your boots and your horse's hooves are polished (a mom running around with a towel and hoof polish is a great thing to have as she can spruce you up right before you head into the ring). Be neat and clean, and keep it conservative for English riding. No crazy colors or sparkles. 

Be confident, relaxed, and have fun! 

Remember that it's not all about the ribbons. If you go out there and have a good ride, you are successful. The ultimate goal is to do the very best you can and ride to you and your horse's potential. If you are better than the other competitors, then great!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

HrsGrl323 said:


> just wondering what is a hack off


A hack of is a tie breaker. Sort of a duel. The judge will ask the two riders involved to execute increasingly difficult and unusual commands until one rider makes a mistake. 

The wierdest thing I've ever seen them ask for was an extended countercanter.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

You never know with judges. I have been asked to do stuff that you would never even imagine a judge would ask of you in a hack class. You should just be ready for anything. Your first show may be a bit overwhelming and stressful, but try to have fun and do the best you can. Packing is important.- Don't forget anything you will need. I would suggest making a checklist because sometimes things can get so crazy and the last thing you want to do it forget something important. If your planning on jumping, make sure to warm up over all the fences and know your courses. If you are doing any equ. classes, make sure that if they have a patern posted that you know the patern. This is where they may throw in some crazy stuff, like sitting trot, hand gallop, lead changes, i have been asked about equipment and horse body parts, posting and sitting w/o stirrups trot and canter w/o stirups, troting on the buckle, etc. Don't worry too much though. It's hard to be totally prepared for your first show and to know what to expect, but the most important thing is to relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Breath, firstly. Don't get nervous. I know I did.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

hunterequlover781 said:


> You never know with judges. I have been asked to do stuff that you would never even imagine a judge would ask of you in a hack class. You should just be ready for anything. Your first show may be a bit overwhelming and stressful, but try to have fun and do the best you can. Packing is important.- Don't forget anything you will need. I would suggest making a checklist because sometimes things can get so crazy and the last thing you want to do it forget something important. If your planning on jumping, make sure to warm up over all the fences and know your courses. If you are doing any equ. classes, make sure that if they have a patern posted that you know the patern. This is where they may throw in some crazy stuff, like sitting trot, hand gallop, lead changes, i have been asked about equipment and horse body parts, posting and sitting w/o stirrups trot and canter w/o stirups, troting on the buckle, etc. Don't worry too much though. It's hard to be totally prepared for your first show and to know what to expect, but the most important thing is to relax and enjoy it.


What in the world is trotting on the buckle?


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it means riding your horse on a loose rein ... with your hands back at the buckle.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Shoulders back, heels down, keep a good seat, don't be nervous, and have fun!!! 

Oh, and let us know how it all goes! 

Good luck. 8) 


My first show was so breath-taking! lol. And I had the greatest time. I was nine years old on a 30yr. old Leopard Appaloosa mare. She was very stubborn but my placings ranged between 3rd and 5th.  

Be happy! Going to a show with your horse should be one of the greatest things! lol. :wink:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> Shoulders back, heels down, keep a good seat, don't be nervous, and have fun!!!
> 
> Oh, and let us know how it all goes!
> 
> ...



Add to that! Toes in! Point them towards the nose.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

regardinghorses said:


> Depending on what type of show it is, the craziest thing they'll ask for outside of w/t/c is a sitting trot. If you are riding in a breed show or 4-H show, equitation classes typically have a pattern that is posted ahead of time for you to memorize. It can include transitions (walk at this cone, stop at this cone, trot a circle at this cone, canter on a specific lead, figure 8, etc). They aren't anything too crazy. Do keep in mind that during flat work you will have to transition to a canter from a walk, not from a trot.
> 
> Outside of all of the good riding technique already instilled in your head, there is one important key: always know where the judge is and make sure you get seen. Always try to be one of the first horses in the ring, and enter at your best gait.This is a great way to get noticed before the class technically begins. If your horse has a great trot, enter at a trot. Be sure to come back to a walk when it looks like all the entrants are in the ring. Don't get bunched in with other horses. It's ok to cut across the ring or circle to get a spot on the rail by yourself. At the only A-rated show I competed in, I pinned in a flat class of 38 horses because I knew where the judge was and was able to get by myself and get noticed.
> 
> ...


 That's what I was trying to say.


----------

